# Is there a Playdia emulator?



## ComicMaster148 (Oct 14, 2018)

Is there a Bandia Playdia emulator? Just wondering because when I looked on the megathread of the "Roms" subreddit I saw a link to download Playdia game roms. But then after downloading a few and looking for an emulator for it I found none.

Are there any Bandia Playdia emulators or is it useless to look?


----------



## Song of storms (Oct 14, 2018)

There is no emulator available for the console yet. I think it's because no one cares, not because it's difficult, so maybe a bounty to make a playable emulator of it would attract enough attention from those who know what they're doing. You can burn those iso files into CDs and use them on an actual console.


----------



## ComicMaster148 (Oct 14, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> There is no emulator available for the console yet. I think it's because no one cares, not because it's difficult, so maybe a bounty to make a playable emulator of it would attract enough attention from those who know what they're doing. You can burn those iso files into CDs and use them on an actual console.


thanks for telling me


----------



## Reploid (Oct 14, 2018)

Why tho?


----------



## ComicMaster148 (Oct 14, 2018)

Reploid said:


> Why tho?


found some games i wanted to look at


----------



## Reploid (Oct 14, 2018)

ComicMaster148 said:


> found some games i wanted to look at


Weird, I thought it had only games of little girls, close to that casio console


----------

